#  Krankheiten >   Kribbelparästhesie im Rücken >

## Tweety

Hallo ihr Lieben! 
Ich bin neu hier und dachte, ich versuche hier mal mein Glück,  vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen. 
Vor zwei Jahren fing eine Stelle an meinem Rücken zwischen Wirbelsäule  und rechtem Schulterblatt an zu kribbeln. Als ich bei einer  Allgemeinmedizinerin wegen etwas anderem gewesen bin, habe ich sie bei  der Gelegenheit gefragt, ob es evtl. sein könnte, dass ich mir da einen  Nerv eingeklemmt habe o.ä. Sie guckte sich das aber gar nicht an und  meinte nur, ich müsste nur gerade sitzen, dann ginge das von alleine  weg. Damals habe ich mir noch nichts weiter dabei gedacht, da es nur so 2  - 3 Mal im Monat für 5 Min. vorgekommen ist. Habe mich dann auch um  eine gerade Haltung bemüht, bin zum Schwimmen gegangen und habe auch  sonst Sport zur Stärkung der Rückenmuskulatur gemacht. Darüber hinaus  gehe ich seitdem regelmäßig zur Massage bei einer ehemaligen  Physiotherapeutin, um die Muskulatur locker zu halten und die  Beschwerden zu lindern. 
Seit nunmehr 7 (!) Wochen kribbelt diese Stelle aber nun unaufhörlich!  Egal, wie ich mich strecke, ob ich sitze, stehe oder liege, egal welche  Bewegung ich mache, ständig kribbelt es. Das ist so extrem unangenehm,  dass kann ich gar nicht beschreiben. Schmerzen habe ich in dem Sinn  keine (höchstens hin und wieder mal ein kleiner Stich oder ein leichtes  Druckgefühl, was ich aber eher auf die permanente Nervenreizung schieben  würde). Ich kann mich vollkommen uneingeschränkt bewegen, keine Arm-,  Kopf- oder Rückenbewegung tut weh. 
Aber dieses Kribbeln lässt mich die Wände hochgehen. Normalerweise bin  ich ein ruhiger Typ und muss aus beruflichen Gründen auch viel im Sitzen  arbeiten - ich bin Juristin und kann ja nicht mitten in einer  Verhandlung aufstehen o.ä. - seitdem dieses Gefühl jedoch andauert,  rutsche ich nur noch auf dem Stuhl hin und her. 
Mein komplettes Leben ist momentan sehr dadurch eingeschränkt. Es  behindert mich bei der Arbeit, weil ich kaum eine Arbeit am Stück zuende  bringen kann, weil ich nicht lange in einer Position verharren kann,  und insgesamt dreht sich ein Großteil des Tages nur darum, in welcher  Position ich mal 5 Min. beschwerdefrei sein könnte. 
Bei meiner letzten Massage sagte meine Masseurin dann, sie würde an  dieser Stelle etwas ertasten. Sie tippte auf ein Lipom. 
(Habe mich auch zwischenzeitlich noch mal "einränken" lassen, mit den  Wirbel etc. ist alles in Ordnung) 
Daraufhin bin ich zum Allgemeinmediziner, der sich nach Abtasten nicht  sicher war, und dann im Anschluss zum Chirurgen. Der sagte zunächst, er  glaube nicht an ein Lipom, weil das an der Stelle ungewöhnlich wäre. Auf  mein angestrengtes Bitten hin hat er dann doch einen Ultraschall  gemacht und dabei einen ca. 1 cm großen Tumor in der autochthonen  Rückenmuskulatur (3. Muskulaturschicht) entdeckt. Er riet mir, den von  einem Neurochirurgen entfernen zu lassen, da der wohl auf einen Nerv  drückt. 
Zunächst sollte aber ein MRT gemacht werden. Mittlerweile wurden sogar 2  MRT's gemacht. Der Radiologe kann aber keinen Tumor erkennen! Ich habe  ihm die Ultraschallbilder vorgelegt und gefragt, was das denn dann sei,  worauf er nur meinte, er wüsste es nicht. An der betroffenen Stelle  stehen die oberen beiden Muskulaturschichten minimal hervor, was m. E.  auch dafür sprechen würde, das etwas sie hochdrückt. Auch darauf hatte  der Radiologe keine Antwort. Er meinte dann noch, ich könnte ja mal zu  einem Hautarzt gehen. Ein Hautarzt kann mir doch aber gar nicht helfen!  Mein Problem liegt ja viel tiefer, mit der Haut oder der Oberfläche hat  das nichts zu tun.  :Cry:  
Insgesamt fühle ich mich mit meinen Problemen überhaupt nicht ernst  genommen. Der Radiologe meinte, es könnte durchaus sein, dass ich damit  leben muss! Das kann ich aber auf keinen Fall! Schon die letzten Wochen  habe ich mich nur von Tag zu Tag gequält, ich bin 26, dass kann ich  keine weiteren 60 Jahre ertragen. Auch nett war dann der Kommentar des  Radiologen, ich sollte es beobachten, wenn es größer werden würde,  sollte es entfernt werden, aber vielleicht würde es ja auch von alleine  aufhören. 
1. Wenn da doch angeblich nichts ist, wie kann es dann größer werden?
2. Unwahrscheinlich, dass es von alleine aufhört, welche Symptome werden  schon über 2 Jahre immer schlimmer und hören dann plötzlich auf? 
Jetzt bin ich total verunsichert und ratlos, was ich jetzt weiter machen  soll. Morgen habe ich einen Termin bei dem Chirurgen, der das MRT  veranlasst hat. Habe nun Angst dass sie Sache für ihn dann abgehakt ist,  da er ja von Anfang an die Diagnose für unwahrscheinlich hielt. 
Daher jetzt meine Fragen: 
- Gibt es Tumore, die auf dem Ultraschall gut erkennbar sind, auf dem  MRT jedoch nicht? 
- Wenn es kein Tumor ist, was könnte es sonst sein, dass auf dem  Ultraschall wie ein Tumor aussieht, ertastbar ist (wenn auch schwer) und  dieses schreckliche Kribbeln erzeugt? 
- Könnte es eine Erkrankung des Nerven sein und sollte ich damit zu  einem Neurologen (aber was ist dann das auf dem Bild und was konnte  meine Masseurin ertasten)? 
- Gibt es irgendetwas, womit ich der Kribbelparästhesie entgegenwirken  kann? 
Ich wäre über jeden Beitrag sehr dankbar, denn dieses Gefühl ist  wirklich unerträglich. 
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus an alle die meinen Beitrag gelesen und  sich darüber Gedanken gemacht haben.  :drawing_heart:  
Liebe Grüße 
und gute Besserung an alle anderen leidgeplagten Patienten!

----------


## DerZonk

Hey Tweety,  
also ich bin leider kein Arzt und kann dir deswegen auch nicht mit medizinischem Rat zur Seite stehen, glaube Dir aber dass dieses Gefühl mehr als unangenehm ist. Auch das Gefühl von den Ärzten teilweise müde belächelt zu werden kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. :Undecided:  
Ich glaube es ist gut wenn du an der Sache dranbleibst und dich nicht von irgendeinem Arzt beirren lässt.
Ein anderer Radiologe vielleicht?
So wie ich Dich verstanden hab hat doch der Chirurg auch den Tumor entdeckt, also denke ich nicht dass der das dann so leicht auf sich beruhen lässt... Vielleicht kannst du ihm ja auch mal die Bilder vom MRT zeigen.
Wünsch dir aufjedenfall viel Glück für morgen  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße,
DerZonk

----------


## Tweety

Hallo! 
Erstmal danke dass du geantwortet hast!  
Tja, war heute beim Chirurg und wie ich's befürchtet hatte, ist die Sache für ihn gegessen.  
Bin gleich nur zu seinem Kollegen gekommen, wo ich alles nochmal erklären musste. Der hat ihn dann noch mal hinzu geholt, da er ja den Tumor entdeckt hatte. Der schnauzte mich aber nur an, ich solle mich gefälligst freuen, dass der Radiologe nichts erkennt. Als ich daraufhin sagte, mir wäre doch jetzt aber noch nicht geholfen, motzte er weiter, wieso mir denn jetzt nicht geholfen wäre. Ich meinte dann ich habe doch nach wie vor Beschwerden und steh jetzt ja wieder am Anfang, woraufhin er meinte, ich solle froh sein dass ich nicht daran sterbe und ich solle nicht immer so pessimistisch sein. Er guckte dann nochmal über die Bilder, und als ich dann auf einen Fleck im betroffenen Areal zeigte und fragte: "Das kann es auch nicht sein?" kam von ihm nur in absolut überheblichen Ton: "Gute Frau! Dieser Mann ist ein Profi. Der hat das sicher alles gesehen." Dann hab' ich ihn nochmal nach dem Ultraschallbild gefragt und was das denn sein könnte. Das wüsste er auch nicht, aber was ich denn denken würde, warum MRT's so teuer sind. Dann ist er gegangen. Danke auch für die Hilfe!  :Angry:  
Ist ja auch äußerst nett, mich 4 Wochen mit der Diagnose Tumor rumlaufen zu lassen, um dann zu sagen, ach hoppala, dann ist das wohl irgendwas anderes. 
Der andere Chirurg hat dann versucht mich einzuränken, obwohl ich ihm gesagt habe, dass das bereits gemacht wurde und zu keinem Erfolg geführt hat. Dann hat er mir irgendwas in den Nerv - vielleicht auch in den Muskel - gespritzt. Keine Ahnung was, keine Ahnung wozu es führen soll. Betäubend? Entzündungshemmend? Heilend? Blockierend? Who knows. Der meinte nun es wäre vielleicht ein Wirbel raus, obwohl der "Profi"-Radiologe gesagt hat, mit denen wäre alles in Ordnung. Zudem geht das Kribbeln auch nicht vom Ansatz der Wirbel an der Wirbelsäule aus wie er das mir dann erklärt hat, sondern von einer ganz anderen Stelle.
Eine Erkrankung des Nerven selbst hält er für unwahrscheinlich. 
Jetzt soll ich also erstmal abwarten. Soll nächste Woche wiederkommen und dann evtl. wieder eine Spritze bekommen. Ist jetzt ca. 8 Stunden her, und bisher ist das einzige Resultat, dass es nach wie vor kribbelt, jetzt aber zusätzlich noch echt weh tut und sehr empfindlich ist. 
Kriege von allen Seiten den Tipp, mir andere Ärzte zu suchen, aber ich weiß ja noch nicht mal, welche Fachrichtung. Was mir fehlt, ist scheinbar vollkommen unklar. 
Bin also nach wie vor für alle Anregungen offen.  :Smiley:  
Liebe Grüße
Tweety

----------


## feli

hol Dir doch mal einen Termin bei einem Neurologen.- Ich denke, daß der damit am ehesten etwas anfangen kann. liebe Grüße feli

----------


## Tweety

Leider geht es mir nach wie vor nicht gut und es wird immer schlimmer. Habe mittlerweile auch Schmerzen. Meine Muskulatur verkrampft sich sehr stark. Ich bin inzwischen beim Neurochirurgen, beim Neurologen und sogar bei einer befreundeten Heilpraktikerin gewesen, aber scheinbar muss das mit meinem Rücken irgendetwas total Ungewöhnliches sein, denn keiner weiß was mir fehlt. Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.

----------


## Lawiwa

Hallo Tweety.
Was ist inzwischen aus deinem Kribbeln geworden?
Ich wäre auch mal zum Neurologen gegangen.
VG

----------

